# Fatty Acids for dogs



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm reposting this thread and link because it didn't get saved when the forum went down. I think it's great information!

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2&aid=666

It discusses these topics, among others... :

*Which fatty acids do pets need?

Ratios of fatty acids

Indications for the use of supplemental fatty acids*

Please post other links about fatty acids for dogs if you have them!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"rdanielle" *posted this in the thread that got deleted,...... I still had the notification in my email.

Good info! I used to do the Fat Flush diet which is made up of flax oil & flax seeds. It did amazing things for my skin. Later after being diagnosed with PCOS & Insulin Resistance I started going to a Holistic Health practioner and learned that flax can cause inflammation in ppl who suffer from Insulin Resistance & Diabetes.

http://www.wellnessalternatives-stl.com/insulinresist.htm

I supplement my Havs with coconut oil: 
there are numerous benefits http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/product_detail.aspx?item_guid=c89db8e9-3de0-407e-a89a-5135ea070a47


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Leslie had a really good link luckily I saved the website =) Thanks Leslie for this wonderful link!

A word about oils:

You'll hear a lot about different oils and people have written long, involved books on this topic alone. However, in my opinion, it boils down to a few facts.

While omega 3 and omega 6 need to be balanced in the body, we take in far more omega 6 when we eat, especially if we rely a lot on chicken. Therefore, I think we have to supplement only omega 3 fatty acids. This is found in fish oils and flaxseed oil primarily. Carnivores eat other animals, so we discard flaxseed oil, especially since it's been reported that some dogs itch as a result of eating it. That leaves fish body oils and fish liver oil. I think there's a place for both. 

Salmon oil and cod liver oil are the most easily obtained and there is a different reason to feed each. Salmon oil provides high amounts of omega 3 fatty acids; cod liver oil supplies some omega 3, but is a better source of vitamin D. Vitamin D is lacking in northern climates, especially in winter, so, if you live in New England, like I do, where you don't see the sun for months at a time, you might want to supplement your dog's food with both oils.

Be sure you are getting quality oil and you take good care of it so it doesn't go rancid.

http://home.earthlink.net/~pawsreflect/nutrition.html


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree Renee. With my consultation from Sabine it says the same thing.In most cases the diet does not give enough Omega 3. That's why Sabine recommends fresh water fish oil with vitamin E added. I give Molly Sea Pet Fish Oil 200 . It says fish oils main benefits are that it supports the immune system and contributes greatly to skin and coat health. It has strong anti inflamitory properties. Oils from wild caught fish are far superior to farm raised fish. She thinks it is better than flax seed oil because a lot of dogs cannot convert Alpha Linolenic Acid from flax seed to EPA and DHA.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is Sabines article http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=fattyacids

Oh yeah ,here is a note on vitamin D from the same page.

Note:
While Omega-6 fatty acids are required for good health, excessive amounts of some of them, especially Arachidonic acid, are actually harmful, that is the reason a balance needs to be established. Oversupplementation of Omega-3's to an extent of causing health problems is virtually impossible, but if you give a fish oil supplement, be very careful to check whether it contains any vitamin A and D (cod liver oil does for example!) - they are already present in commercial dog foods and excessive amounts will result in toxicity. Consult your veterinarian before you start feeding any supplements


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great info ! Thank you!


----------

